# Boris Godunov and Herbert von Karajan



## Edinburghtenor (May 26, 2016)

I believe it is inevitable: opera houses will restore the Rimsky-Korsakov orchestration of Mussorgsky's ''Boris Godunov'' because it is the most effective rendition. Mussorgsky's orchestration is thin whereas Rimsky-Korsakov's is fully realized.

Rimsky-Korsakov orchestrated the work as a labor of love for a friend whose art he esteemed. He sought no recognition but strove only to save a masterpiece. True, Rimsky-Korsakov shaped the work for contemporary grand opera conventions to bring out its magnificence. The Coronation Scene and the final Kromy Forest Scene are expanded more effectively than in the Mussorgsky manuscripts: the first to create stage wonderment and to underscore the ambivalence in Boris's character; the second, to underline the wreckage of civil war, foreign intervention and pathetic peasant blindness.

Rimsky-Korsakov worked as a knowledgeable professional when he undertook the task. The State librarian, Stasov, a friend of Mussorgsky and the first opponent of Rimsky-Korsakov's version, was a rank amateur in music who was more concerned about sponsoring a Russian musical school than understanding the techniques of effective operatic scoring.

I unblushingly admire the Rimsky-Korsakov version for its color, its richer orchestration and its late Romantic ambiance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

I have the same admiration for this recording,Karajan. Chiaurow and the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> I have the same admiration for this recording,Karajan. Chiaurow and the Wiener Philharmoniker.


Should be in everybody's collection.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Edinburghtenor said:


> I believe it is inevitable: opera houses will restore the Rimsky-Korsakov orchestration of Mussorgsky's ''Boris Godunov'' because it is the most effective rendition. Mussorgsky's orchestration is thin whereas Rimsky-Korsakov's is fully realized.
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov orchestrated the work as a labor of love for a friend whose art he esteemed. He sought no recognition but strove only to save a masterpiece. True, Rimsky-Korsakov shaped the work for contemporary grand opera conventions to bring out its magnificence. The Coronation Scene and the final Kromy Forest Scene are expanded more effectively than in the Mussorgsky manuscripts: the first to create stage wonderment and to underscore the ambivalence in Boris's character; the second, to underline the wreckage of civil war, foreign intervention and pathetic peasant blindness.
> 
> ...


I adore Boris but prefer Mussorgsky's version and not the versions edited by either Rimsky-Korsakov or Shostakovich. And prefer the 1872 to the 1869 which was performed recently at ROH. A friend of mine described the 1869 as a 'draft' and I agree.

This is my favourite.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, Rimsky's orchestration beats the original! But what a masterpiece the opera is - the Coronation Scene; Boris's aria; the Clock Scene; the Forest of Kromy; the Fountain Duet; the Walls of Kazan...

I'd suggest this:









Christoff as Boris, Pimen and Varlaam!


----------



## JoeSaunders (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't mind the Rimsky-Korsakov version, but the way he fiddles with the time signature (I think, or the amount of bars) of the choral bits in the prologue winds me up. It's too conventionalised in my opinion.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

the best Boris ever.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Zhdanov said:


> the best Boris ever.


I love George London but this is Rimsky-Korsakov and I don't like the original meddled with. :lol:


----------



## J Bergstrom (Sep 18, 2016)

Thats an interesting short lesson of something i really didnt know anything about! Have listened to a lot of his work and will now check for the Rimsky-Korsakov versions! Thanks!


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

I prefer this one myself. As far as performing versions, I personally care more about the performances than the version myself--I suspect if Dobrowen conducted Christoff, Gedda, Borg etc in the 1872 version, I'd be perfectly happy with that one.


----------

